# dual batteries



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know theres probably a bunch of threads on this already, but im to lazy to search. I want a second battery to run my plow and salter, I know the batteries have to be the same and bought at the same time. Im going to run them parallel + to + and - to -. My question is should I run another wire from the alternator to the second battery? Also I was gonna have a shut off switch so I can shut the second off in the summer or should I just leave it alone? Like I said only the plow and salter would be to that battery, so it wont be used in the summer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. No need to run a second alt wire. And no need for the disconnect.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1811143 said:


> No. No need to run a second alt wire. And no need for the disconnect.


Agreed

If you disconnect the battery for the summer you're going to kill it if you don't have a maintainer on it


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the info guys. ill just hook them 2 together and leave it alone


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Another question, what are some good batteries to look into? Long lasting and powerful enough? I got duralast gold in the truck now and is goin on 3 yrs. Just seen some reviews on duralast gold and they wasnt good. So wanna know what everyone else is running


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Asking what batteries is like asking what brand trk.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Johnson controls makes a lot of them. Deka I think is the other one. They're all relabeled pretty much

There's at least 10 threads every year about them. I have advanced golds or whatever they call them


----------



## ColliCut (Dec 22, 2013)

I run an Odyssey. It's made by Enersys. Seems to work great so far.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Odyssey. Call there and order - give them year, make, and model info. Great people to deal with and a GREAT battery.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141726&highlight=Odyssey


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Buck331;1811418 said:


> Odyssey. Call there and order - give them year, make, and model info. Great people to deal with and a GREAT battery.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141726&highlight=Odyssey


so if they provide more power and what not then regular batteries, is there a need for dual then? probably wont hurt tho


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Batteries are storage. Alternators are the supply. If you alt can't keep up ( most can't) then the batts supply the needed extra. Dual batts are nice. But are nit always necessary. All up to the owner


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Odyssey used to be stupid expensive. Not sure if they still are or not


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Just get a bigger alternator and be done


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

another question if anyone can help, but I am looking at a 250 amp alternater. 
Idle: 180 amps
hot idle at 200°F: 170 amps
Max: 250 amps
hot max at 200°F: 230 amps
I wanted to do dual batteries but if I get this should one still be fine?, but is this to much amps? While plowing im sure its great but when not plowing it seems like alot, I dont wanna blow the battery up, but if I don't need a second battery im not gonna mess with a second


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

It will only put out what is needed to it's capacity. I have a 250 amp in one truck with only one battery. This is going on year five for the setup. Works great. Lights do not dim, I also have dual burn head lights, so that is 4 head lights on all the time plus 2 130 watt back up lights. I tested it when I put it in and it would do 186 amps at idle.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

maxwellp;1836551 said:


> It will only put out what is needed to it's capacity. I have a 250 amp in one truck with only one battery. This is going on year five for the setup. Works great. Lights do not dim, I also have dual burn head lights, so that is 4 head lights on all the time plus 2 130 watt back up lights. I tested it when I put it in and it would do 186 amps at idle.


Thanks maxwell


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Also do "the big 3 upgrade"... actually makes a difference. Another old trick is swap to a little smaller pulley on the alternator, but remember nothing can replace a big alternator... see if you can fit in the battery trays from a Diesel. Cables also. Cables must be in tip-top shape.
Last batch of batteries I got for all the rigs came from Costco. Don't laugh. They are made by interstate, just cheaper. I think the ones in the truck are combo crank & deep cycle.
In first plow truck I ran yellow top optima. Cost more but lasted about 10+ years.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

14 x watts you run = Amperage of Alternator you need. Higher number just means recharges battery faster...

I am also looking to do second battery in Dodge. Did research last year, just never did. I looked, but like I said - last year --- Find any good deal on packages (combos of wires, fuse, clamps etc) out there??? I see some, but seem to be over-priced. Guess you could buy separate, but hell, that may add up??


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

im just gonna get the 250amp alternator and a new battery and run that this winter to see how it does. 
majordave check delcity.com


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Watch delcity. I have found there prices are a tad high. Just fyi


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

dodgegmc1213;1842196 said:


> im just gonna get the 250amp alternator and a new battery and run that this winter to see how it does.
> majordave check delcity.com


Thx. WIll check.

DB Electric for alternators...


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

dieselss;1842199 said:


> Watch delcity. I have found there prices are a tad high. Just fyi


really? that's where I bought all my weather proof connectors, but maybe because its little things it didn't seem that much.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to, but on wire there high, connectors high. Just shop around a tad.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

MajorDave;1842202 said:


> Thx. WIll check.
> 
> DB Electric for alternators...


unfortunately the highest amp they got for my truck is 160. I found over 250 from dcpowerinc.com


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

dieselss;1842234 said:


> I have to, but on wire there high, connectors high. Just shop around a tad.


yea its just easier to buy that stuff at a local parts store if I need it


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn - just looked mine up - $600 bucks!!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

MajorDave;1842278 said:


> Damn - just looked mine up - $600 bucks!!!


Yea not cheap


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

MajorDave;1842173 said:


> 14 x watts you run = Amperage of Alternator you need. Higher number just means recharges battery faster...
> 
> I am also looking to do second battery in Dodge. Did research last year, just never did. I looked, but like I said - last year --- Find any good deal on packages (combos of wires, fuse, clamps etc) out there??? I see some, but seem to be over-priced. Guess you could buy separate, but hell, that may add up??


The idea is- all the battery does is operate the starter... start the engine and thats it. Nothing more. It's the alternator that the truck runs off of. Thats the idea anyway. Then you have guys adding huge amps, 20 lights, etc. and there is no way the factory alt can keep up even at max output.
Yes, remember a alternator is rated at the max it puts out. That is normally cruising down the highway with the engine spinning away. Most of us don't plow with the engine spinning that fast so the alternator isn't spinning that fast or putting out anywhere near that much amps.
If you normally plow at about 1000RPM's, and say the alt puts out 40 amps at that speed, with all your lights, blower, flashers, spreader, etc. It can't keep up, even if it's rated 120 amps max.
I've always found parts like that cheaper and better that I find... not a package. They never fit what I'm doing anyway.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm have been running transport batteries in all my Dodge trucks for years. They will fit in 1,2,3 generations trucks but you need to break a little plastic and create a new bolt down kits. Best modification for anyone running diesel trucks, plows and full bed electric salters.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

gasjr4wd;1842525 said:


> The idea is- all the battery does is operate the starter... start the engine and thats it. Nothing more. It's the alternator that the truck runs off of. Thats the idea anyway. Then you have guys adding huge amps, 20 lights, etc. and there is no way the factory alt can keep up even at max output.
> Yes, remember a alternator is rated at the max it puts out. That is normally cruising down the highway with the engine spinning away. Most of us don't plow with the engine spinning that fast so the alternator isn't spinning that fast or putting out anywhere near that much amps.
> If you normally plow at about 1000RPM's, and say the alt puts out 40 amps at that speed, with all your lights, blower, flashers, spreader, etc. It can't keep up, even if it's rated 120 amps max.
> I've always found parts like that cheaper and better that I find... not a package. They never fit what I'm doing anyway.


---and thats exactly what that formula says...!


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1855482 said:


> I'm have been running transport batteries in all my Dodge trucks for years. They will fit in 1,2,3 generations trucks but you need to break a little plastic and create a new bolt down kits. Best modification for anyone running diesel trucks, plows and full bed electric salters.


What is a "transport battery"?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

gasjr4wd;1855673 said:


> What is a "transport battery"?


-Ya - wasn't sure on that one...


----------

